# Shaun Livingston 2005 - 2006



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*What Are your expectation in his second Year, in matter of numbers and leadership to the Team.*


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

-Top 10 in assists
-Know his teammates' spots on the court to score 
-To be imore involve on defense & scoring
-Continuing using his size against the smaller point guards in the post
-Adjust his shot in result of that
-More of a leader when the time is right (4th quarter)
-More rebounds
-Less turnovers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Mecca said:


> -Top 10 in assists
> -Know his teammates' spots on the court to score
> -To be imore involve on defense & scoring
> -Continuing using his size against the smaller point guards in the post
> ...



more consistent shot


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

To find the times when he needs to take over. And hopefully for him to play at least 60 games. He is still growing and I expect a dramatic improvemnt next year if he can get 60 games. He only got to play in 20+ in his first year so he is still very inexperinced.


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

I think his numbers will fall somewhere around what Jaric did this year, probably around 8pts 5asst this season. I would love if they brought in someone like GP for a couple of years to serve as a starter/mentor for him.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

7-8 apg, I'm aiming high for this guy. He showcased some limited moments of excellent and domination last season, and without constant injuries I think he'll be great.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Mecca said:


> -Top 10 in assists
> -Know his teammates' spots on the court to score
> -To be imore involve on defense & scoring
> -Continuing using his size against the smaller point guards in the post
> ...


play more at least 65 games. I love Shaun Livingston and think he'll be a stud but he needs to hit the weight room and bulk up so he's less injury prone. He has a very high basketball IQ and knows how to keep his teammates (as well as himself) involved...Its just a matter of staying healthy and getting those reps.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Upper Body Strength Is Definitely A Big Key For Livi. Hopefully, He Has Been Hitting The Weights.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

He needs to get some muscle on him. I hope he can average 17 points, 7 or 8 assists and 5 rebs. But I think I'm asking to much of him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

10 PPG, 7 APG, 4 REB sounds good to me. Shauns game goes beyond the numbers, as well all know.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if he's been hitting the weights?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Does anyone know if he's been hitting the weights?



i heard him and EB hit the weight rooms earlier this summer


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

when i saw him in the stands at the summer league, he looked bulkier than last year. No ron artest or anything, but not as railthin as last year


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

10pts, 4reb, 7ast...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A lot of people of high expectations for Livingston, I think he will please those people. I believe his assist to turnover ratio is going to look very good.


----------



## LeBrosh06 (Aug 12, 2005)

Shawn Livingston is a poor, poor, poor man's Milt Palacio. Top 10 in turnovers per 48 minutes.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

LeBrosh06 said:


> Shawn Livingston is a poor, poor, poor man's Milt Palacio. Top 10 in turnovers per 48 minutes.


ur an idiot


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Teezy said:


> ur an idiot


WORD...that was 1 of the dumbest things I've heard since I've been on these boards.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBrosh06 is like a poor, poor, poor man's Mattsanity. Top 10 in stupid threads started per 48 minutes.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> LeBrosh06 is like a poor, poor, poor man's Mattsanity. Top 10 in stupid threads started per 48 minutes.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

